# Die Top 20 der Drogen.



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

Hier die neuen Top 20 der Drogen nach neusten wissenschaftlichen erkenntnissen.
1. Heroin wird aus den Kapseln des Schlafmohns Papaver somniferum gewonnen und wirkt betäubend und euphorisierend.
2. Kokain ist ein Alkaloid aus den Blättern der Kokastrauchgewächse, das berauschend und lokal betäubend wirkt. Aus Kokain werden die extrem suchterzeugenden Drogen Crack und Freebase hergestellt.
3. Barbiturate sind Beruhigungsmittel, die als Schlaf- und Betäubungsmittel eingesetzt werden können.
4. Straßen-Methadon ist ein künstlich hergestelltes Opioid, das als Heroin-Ersatz verschrieben wird.
5. Alkohol entsteht bei der Vergärung von Zucker und wirkt berauschend.
6. Ketamin ist ein Wirkstoff, der als Betäubungsmittel und bei Asthmaanfällen verabreicht werden kann.
7. Benzodiazepine sind in den weltweit am häufigsten verordneten Schlaf- und Beruhigungsmitteln enthalten.
8. Amphetamine werden synthetisch hergestellt und können aufputschend wirken und Halluzinationen auslösen.
9. Tabak, die getrockneten Blätter der Tabakpflanzen, enthalten Nikotin, das beruhigend, aber auch anregend wirkt und körperlich abhängig macht.
10. Buprenorphin aus der Gruppe der Opioide ist ein starkes Schmerzmittel.
11. Cannabis enthält Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), wird als Haschisch oder Marihuana konsumiert und wirkt beruhigend sowie appetitanregend und kann Gefühle verstärken.
12. Lösungsmittel wirken dämpfend auf das Gehirn und die Schmerzwahrnehmung.
13. 4-Methylthioamphetamin führt zur Freisetzung des Botenstoffs Serotonin im Gehirn. Die Wirkung wird als entspannend beschrieben.
14. LSD, Lysergsäurediethylamid, löst Halluzinationen aus.
15. Methylphenidat ist ein Amphetamin-ähnlicher, anregender Medikamentenwirkstoff, der gegen Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit-/Hyperaktivitätsstörung verschrieben wird.
16. Anabolische Steroide sind männliche Geschlechtshormone die muskelaufbauend und euphorisierend wirken.
17. GHB, chemisch Hydroxybutansäure, wirkt euphorisierend, verstärkt Sinneseindrücke und die sexuelle Leistungskraft.
18. Ecstasy bewirkt die Freisetzung des Botenstoffes Serotonin im Gehirn und bremst dessen Wiederaufnahme. Bei niedriger Dosis steigert es den Antrieb und wirkt enthemmend, bei höherer Dosis kann es Halluzinationen auslösen.
19. Alkylnitrite erweitern die Gefäße und wirken kurzzeitig luststeigernd und schmerzdämpfend.
20. Khat besteht aus Zweigspitzen und jungen Blättern des Khatstrauches (Catha edulis) und wirkt euphorisierend.


Quelle von BBC News


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Du hast körpereigene Drogen vergessen, bzw. Hormone.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast körpereigene Drogen vergessen, bzw. Hormone.


Wieso  Cannabis ist doch aufgelistet(THC)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Ich dachte eher an Dopamin, Serotonin, Noradrenalin und Phenethylamin.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Und wo ist Mescalin?

Ah, habs schon.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Hör mal auf am Kaktus zu lecken.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Weil gerade ich ja auf borstige Teile stehe, außerdem reicht lecken nicht.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. September 2009)

Und wo sind die Drogenkröten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Drogenkröten?


 
Du meinst sicher die Aga Kröte.
Das ist aber ein Gift und keine Droge. 
Beim Menschen wirkt das halt nicht als gift, weil er einfach zuviel Masse hat, oder man müsste 1000 Kröter gleichzeitig haben. 
Ist übrigens eine Form von LSD.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Gift und keine Droge.


 
Und was sind dann Drogen? etwa kein Gift?


----------



## roadgecko (25. September 2009)

Da fehlt Adrenalin


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Da fehlt Adrenalin



Als ob das auch eine Droge wäre


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Naja, schon mal Crank gesehen?


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

Da _wird _Adrenalin aber nur zur Droge, mithilfe von speziellen Betablockern


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. September 2009)

Also wenn ich mir Adrenalin spritzen würde, dann hätte ich auch meinen Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Und was sind dann Drogen? etwa kein Gift?


 
Vom Gift stirbt man für gewöhnlich, Drogen sorgen für die Ausschüttung von Hormonen.
Wenn man zuviel davon nimmt, stirbt man ebenfalls, soweit klar.
Aber wenn man zuviel Salz futtert, zuviel Fett oder zuviel Zucker, stirbt man auch, und das sind weder Drogen noch Gifte. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Als ob das auch eine Droge wäre


 
Das ist ein Hormon. 
Es wird bei Stress ausgeschüttet. Das macht uns stärker. 
Es sorgte früher dafür, als der Mensch noch nicht von Gott zur Krone der "Schöpfung" auserkoren war...  
... dass er schneller vorm Zäbelzahntiger weglaufen konnte.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2009)

Ich konnte bisher nie verstehen, was an solchen Adrenalin-Trips so toll sein soll. In der Achterbahn z.B. krieg ich eher Schiss...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2009)

Ich denke, man muss nicht näher erklären, wieso dieses ""Thema"", zumal in dieser Form, hier nicht geduldet wird


----------

